# Logging magazines



## Ryan Willock (Oct 5, 2002)

What are some good logging mags???? from across the country:Eye:


----------



## Nickrosis (Oct 6, 2002)

Well, one that I don't care for....the Society of American Forestry's Journal of Forestry and their newspaper, The Forestry Source. They aren't nearly on a par like the Journal of Arboriculture.... They can't seem to get past topics like aspen monocultures to other more and equally important topics.

Nickrosis


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 6, 2002)

Ryan,

A couple good mags I recieve is Loggers World,and Timber Harvesting,and the NAA's Tree Care Industry Mag..

Later Rob....


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 6, 2002)

do any of them talk about old growth logging???? walker's was telling me that they are stihl cutting 10-14' ceders and furs up there.
:angel:


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 6, 2002)

Sometimes they have some stuff on old growth felling


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 6, 2002)

cool


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 7, 2002)

cool, keep sending in more replies


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 7, 2002)

DTE,


How can I subscribe to the Northern Logger???


----------



## Newfie (Oct 7, 2002)

Rob,

Northern Logger is a good one (and cheap!!). The email is [email protected] or phone is (315)-369-3078.

I also like Independent Sawmill & Woodlot management.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 7, 2002)

Cool thanks

Later Rob...


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 7, 2002)

Cool,I wonder how my girlfriend will like staying home on a friday night and watching logger flicks 


Later Rob....


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 7, 2002)

if she's anything like mine then she'll hate it


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 7, 2002)

now hunting videos on the other hand..... she likes


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 8, 2002)

She'd definetly like the logger vids more than Bambi gettin shot believe me   

later Rob....


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 8, 2002)

really???? that sucks, with my girl if i don't move quick enough then she'll shoot him when we'er out hunting. i got her a browning A bolt medalon in 270 with a 2.5-8 power sightron scope. she shoots pretty little dime sized groups at 100yrds


----------



## Ryan Willock (Oct 8, 2002)

just subscribed to Northern Logger, can't let my friends see that one though...... i'll get run out of the south


----------



## TREETX (Oct 8, 2002)

Never, ever teach a woman to use a gun. Trust me on this one.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Oct 8, 2002)

TreeTx,

I agree with you 100% on that one.


----------



## logcutter429 (Oct 8, 2002)

Me too, if you do Never show them how to shoot it.


----------



## logcutter429 (Nov 1, 2002)

logcutter 429 this is logcuttebaby and i read the post you write you need to remind everyone that your wife is a true arkansas hillbilly and can out shoot you any day of the week


----------



## Dennis (Nov 1, 2002)

lmao....Logcutter...you let your wife know where you hang out?? uhoh!!


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Nov 2, 2002)

Has anyone found any good new logging/timber cutting mags lately???


Later Rob..


----------



## logcutter429 (Nov 2, 2002)

Rob, idon't think this one has been mentioned, and being from the north it might be interesting, Southern loggin times.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Nov 2, 2002)

429,

I have heard of the mag but have never seen a issue I'll have to do a search and find it tonight and subscribe to it...Thanks 


Later Rob..


----------



## NH LOGGER (Feb 15, 2003)

Just wanted to add a few good mags "Timber West" ,"Timber Harvesting" there are few others but I can't remember them right off the top of my head..


----------



## loggerbydesign (Jun 15, 2008)

*Several Mags*

I have a subscription to Southern Loggin Times. You can subscribe either at www.southernloggintimes.com or they have an 800 number in the magazine... I don't like ordering online so, here it is. 800-669-5613:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jun 15, 2008)

> I get the "Northern Logger" I find it to be a great source of info for sawmilling and logging in the lake states.
> 
> Dan



yes northern logger 315 369 3078 tom trees


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah Logger's World is a good mag, better than Northern Logger.


----------

